# Portable Propane Tank vs Delivery service



## johnny1720 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a 100 gallon propane tank that serves my tankless water heater.   The propane company fills it 2 times per, year, maybe more some years.  The last time they filled the tank it cost $4.00 per gallon.  The local TSC has a sign up that says $1.89 per gallon.  

Does anyone know if it is possible to use a 100 LBS cylinder from TSC to feed the fuel to a tankless water heater?

Sorry I didn't know where to post this.


----------



## pen (Mar 4, 2015)

I moved your thread over to the gas room where it's more likely to get the attention of folks who know propane.

I don't have enough knowledge to say yes, no, or be careful in this situation, but I can say that a 100lb tank serviced my oven/range and hot water heater (new, 45 gallon traditional unit) for a week or so while the propane company was getting their rear in gear and bringing the larger tank out.

I went from getting charged way too much in the past because of having only a propane range to having my rates dropped significantly once I went to having a second appliance on propane.  Seems they had a rate based upon what devices were attached to the tank.  What's hilarious, is if I add a propane heater somewhere, even if I don't use it, my rates will drop down again to the next tier! Poor system, in my mind.

Before deciding to switch to a propane hot water heater, I almost bought a 100lb cylinder on my own to do as you are considering.  In looking into it, I was told that the biggest hassle was transport, as they wouldn't fill the tank for me unless I had the appropriate means to have it secured in the upright position as it was leaving the propane filling facility.

In all, consider that the 100lb tank only has about 23 or so gallons of fuel in it.  A refill every six months, might have to happen every 5 to 6 weeks if you are able to go this route.  Another option might be to have two 100lb cylinders feeding the unit....  But, also consider the upfront cost of a tank or two, plus your time and fuel to do the running around to get them refilled, and that the house will be without hot water while your doing it, etc.  Just food for thought.

Good luck,

pen


----------



## matt1@ (Mar 4, 2015)

I have done it before as I too have a tankless propane water heater but the darn thing always seems to run empty when it's raining or sleeting/ snowing like the dickens. Like pen said transport is an issue and can be dangerous. I got real tired real quick huffin those tanks around and have since had a propane service drop off a large rented tank. As long as you use over 150 gallons a year they waive the rental fee. The price per gallon is cheaper and I can sit inside and watch the guy out in the snow and ice fill the tank and break his neck and think "thank goodness I don't have to take those tanks to get filled anymore". It's worth every penny


----------



## jdogg (Mar 4, 2015)

I'd dbl ck for current prices before even thinking of giving up your tank. I think they went down quite a bit this year. On 11/16/14 I paid about $3.80 per gal for fuel oil. On 2/15/15 i paid $2.48 for fuel oil. I'd guess propane prices have came down a lot from last yr also.


----------



## Wisneaky (Mar 5, 2015)

I paid $1.59 a gallon about a month ago.


----------



## johnny1720 (Mar 5, 2015)

I will call and see what the price is next week.  My tank has 30% left so I should be good until at least mid April.  

I love the tankless however my propane company is killing me at $4.00 per gallon. I use about 170 gallons per year.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Mar 5, 2015)

I do not think a single tank will do it, You need X amount of tank surface area to X btu. A tankless uses a lot of gas in a short time. I did go from a 100 gal to a 100 lb tank, I save around $2.50 a gal. I have 4 tanks so I fill them at my leisure.  Around here they call them a cooking account.


----------

